# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Редкий знак на руке(Что значит?)

## Денис535

На правой ладони на бугре Юпитера под указательным пальцем есть Знак в Виде Круга и Два Больших рога(немного похож на восьмерку но рога между собой не соединяются)Посередине левого рога черта которая доходит до конца правого рога (Знак четкий начал проявляться когда еще только начинал заниматься эзотерикой конкретно Астрологией (западной очень быстро ее освоил).Сейчас уже Эзотерикой не занимаюсь совсем не много  .Харе Кришна!!!

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Холм Юпитера - это холм Гуру, а это значит, что мы должны принять гуру, служить гуру, следовать всем его наставлениям и, в конце концов, передавать милость гуру другим. Когда мы принимаем истинного духовного учителя - это самый важный знак в нашей жизни, который перечеркивает все остальные знаки. Служа истинному духовному учителю, можно не волноваться по поводу своего будущего, так как нет лучшего будущего, чем идти за своим гуру. Так что желаю вам успеха на этом пути!

----------

